# What kind of snail??



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Hubby thinks he wants a snail or 2 in the tank what kind should I get? I just got a few real plants today so I don't want something that is going to eat the plants. I just have platies in the tank so I don't think they would eat the snails, it is a 55 gal tank


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

artemisblossom said:


> Hubby thinks he wants a snail or 2 in the tank what kind should I get? I just got a few real plants today so I don't want something that is going to eat the plants. I just have platies in the tank so I don't think they would eat the snails, it is a 55 gal tank


Each fish is different the platy's could leave the snails alone completely or harass it until it locks up in its shell and starves to death, no way of knowing until you try unfortunately. Plant safe snails are pomeacea bridgesii which are also known as mystery snails/brigs/apple snails, asolene spixi's are a smaller snail that is also plant safe. Cana's and Pomacea Haustrums however will mow your plants flat in no time.


----------

